# MESSENGER of the DARK PROPHET: Epic fantasy that will own you!



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Book Two of the Bowl of souls series is up for Kindle now!!

http://www.amazon.com/Messenger-Dark-Prophet-Souls-ebook/dp/B008JNUBD6/ref=la_B0083U46CM_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1342197028&sr=1-2

Blurb:
"Justan's dream of entering the Dremaldrian Battle Academy has been put on hold. His burgeoning magic powers have been deemed too dangerous to go untrained and he has been sentenced to two years at the Mage School. How is he supposed to fit in amongst the mages and wizards, a physically weak group of people he has never identified with? Can he learn how to control his new powers without losing his identity as a warrior? Can he stick to his plans while the mother of the moonrats tries to destroy the school from within?

Fist, the ogre who was estranged from his own people, has now found a home next to a friendly human settlement while Deathclaw, the raptoid who was changed into humanoid form, has left his homeland in search of his destiny. They escaped the wizard Ewzad Vriil's grasp before, but his secret army grows as does his influence in the kingdom. What will they do upon coming face-to-face with The Messenger of the Dark Prophet once again?

Messenger of the Dark Prophet is the second book in The Bowl of Souls Series"

Thanks for your support!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Trevor-

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

50 Downloads the first week! Thank you, everyone!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

100 downloads this week. 5667 ranked. So excited. Thanks for the support!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

200 downloads this week! Ranked 4426 overall and #97 in Epic fantasy right now. So excited. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Messenger of the Dark Prophet has held steady this week. 205 downloads. Book three will be coming out in a few weeks!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Sold over 1000 copies in August. Thank you! Book Three hits Saturday and book one will increase in price from .99 to $2.99. So hop on board!

Thanks!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

It has been an exciting week. Book 3, Hunt of the Bandham is now ranked #26 in epic Fantasy for Kindle and 1028 overall!

Check it out. http://www.amazon.com/Hunt-Bandham-Bowl-Souls-ebook/dp/B0097LJ8Y2/ref=zg_bs_158580011_26


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Here we are in October and things are going well. Messenger of the Dark Prophet has sold over 3000 copies since it came out just three months ago. Thanks for your support.


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Check out the most recent review!

Excerpt: "It sucked me in and gave me an afternoon of escape. It's fun to sit around the dinner table and talk about the book and what we liked and didn't ...as a family. We did the same with The Hunger Games and the Marysvale Series. I am anxious for Book 4! "

http://www.amazon.com/Messenger-Dark-Prophet-Souls-ebook/product-reviews/B008JNUBD6/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R1QDW8U1HOJR9D


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

The newest book int he series: Hilt's Pride came out on Friday! Check it out. On sale for .99 until Jan 7http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ANZK75K


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Just updated the lettering scheme on all my books to match the lettering on my new cover of book one.


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

I have revamped the cover to better match the lettering on the new cover of book one.


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

I love my readers. Here is an excerpt from a recent review:
" He writes a mean battle sequence. I can visualize them perfectly - they are so exciting my eyeballs get cramps from reading so fast! The golem battle was one of the most fun battles I've read in a long time." TLC Handygirl.


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Book 4 is coming sooooon.


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Now also on Nook and smashwords!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Book Four has been released. #21 in epic fantasy on Kindle right now!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Now's a great time to start. Book one only .99!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Check out the amazing interactive map of Dremaldria on my website!

trevorhcooley.com


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

48 reviews with an average of 4.6 stars!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Book one still just .99! Give it a try!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

On Goodreads 93 ratings at 4.27 stars


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok, so Goodreads has jumped up to 127 ratings at 4.24 stars!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Read it. It's the cool thing to do.


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Hard at work on book five!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Book 2 of five. Book five comes this fall!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Big news coming soon . . .


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Get caught up with the series now before book five comes out!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Book five is coming and it is going to be BIG. You can check out the cover here: http://trevorhcooley.com/


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Book five is out!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Book five currently #9 epic fantasy!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

All six books are in the top 50 in epic fantasy in Germany!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Ranked #26 in action adventure fantasy!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

62 amazon reviews with an average of 4.6 stars

187 ratings on Goodreads with an average of 4.25 stars


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Check it out. Book five on sale till end of day today.


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

The Bowl of Souls series: Perfect for that new Kindle you got.


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Give the series a try! Each book has at least a 4.5 star rating.


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

Get you one!


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

71 Amazon reviews with a 4.6 star average. Now is a great time to get on board. Book Seven just came out.


----------

